# 2 PbEM games Look if you wanta play



## Valmur_Dwur (Jul 7, 2002)

Hello all!

I have a message from my online DM who doesn't frequent these boards that I have tried to convert   Anyway, he looking for a few good RP'ers.  Go to www.manofthecranes.com and read all about our latest adventures and to read about character submissions.  Or you can send an email to hawksdeath AT hotmail dot com with a detailed description of a character but Ian will still have you take a look at the site   We need 2 new players that like the WoG setting and like RP'ing rather than HnS.  also for your RPing goodness I have a PbEM starting Oct 1st.  You will begin as 0 level pcs sent on a grand destiny that could decide the fate of Greyhawk or not your call   If you want to know more email me at Valmur _ Dwur AT msn dot com  Of course forget the spaces.  Anyway hope to hear from you one way or another.


----------



## Valmur_Dwur (Aug 5, 2002)

bump for the new month


----------

